# hello & greetings



## dustspeck (Aug 4, 2007)

i have been reading the forums for the past few months to research information on my mantids. this forum has been extremely helpful in some of the problems we have had raising our single european (the only one to survive out of 4 cases) and our 4 chinese mantids (out of 5 cases, though we set quite a few of those free). we had 2 wild chinese mantids last year that we enjoyed having. but i've got to say that raising mantids were A LOT more difficult than we thought. here in massachusetts i may have seen a total of 6 wild mantises in my life. so hatching them was the next best thing to learn more about the little guys. we would like to buy some of the more exotic species but are sorta afraid after losing a handful of the the ones we hatched to bad molts and unexpected deaths.

but, i figured, i'd stop lurking and say hi


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 4, 2007)

Well Hi yourself, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome I saw your myspace :wink:


----------



## Asa (Aug 4, 2007)

Chinese and European die, a lot. Don't give up on them though.


----------



## Black*Fox (Aug 4, 2007)

Just think of every death as a new leson learned on what not to do and keep trying! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 4, 2007)

:lol: Happy to say I am one of the few who they do not die for, don't know why, so welcome to the forum, I saw you lurking about but didn't want to scare you away :lol: :lol:


----------



## dustspeck (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Asa (Aug 5, 2007)

> :lol: Happy to say I am one of the few who they do not die for, don't know why, so welcome to the forum, I saw you lurking about but didn't want to scare you away :lol: :lol:


depends on what age you get them.


----------

